# My Mistake! Another Intro...



## Twisted-Spider (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi There:

Just stopping by to introduce myself, as I am new to the forum BUT I do have to admit, I have been on the forum many times without registering!! So, it was about time I join the rest of the crowd and start sharing. 

I am getting excited as we are getting closer to the big day, and my husband and I put on a home haunt every year that just keeps getting bigger and bigger. I am looking forward to getting more ideas while on the forum. My husband found out about the Jersey Devil Make & Take which we went to this past weekend because of this forum and haunt cast, and not only did we get a chance to meet new people who shared their ideas with us, we left with even more excitement for the next Make & Take! 
Glad to be here!


----------



## Twisted-Spider (Jul 18, 2011)

Posted my introduction under someone else's thread yesterday&#8230;oops! So it's my first time on ANY forum. (I'm a SERIOUS newbie). I'm the type who has always just searched the many pages of forums for ideas but has never attempted to join, and now we all know why...(it takes a bit for me to follow directions properly!) Anyway, I'm glad to be here and I am looking forward to exchanging ideas with all my fellow haunters!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hahaha, glad to have you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings! and don't worry about the Oops! more then once i posted something in the wrong thread! 

look forward to seeing some awesome props from you!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Twisted-Spider (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! Once I am able to post some pictures I will. We are going to love the feedback and extra ideas... it could be very bad! Our haunt might get even bigger with all the creative minds on here!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Twisted, glad to have you!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum TS. If you can't get enough Halloween feel free to stop by the NJ make and take group any time you'd like. We've been established over five years and have members from NJ, PA, and NY. Our next event is on the 30th. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27101 Everyone is always more than welcome to attend.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Twisted! Sorry I missed you on Saturday at the NJ Devils M&T. Looking forward to meeting you and the hubby at the next one.


----------

